# Which of these UK Cities have you been to?



## VoldemortBlack (Oct 31, 2009)

I also posted the same thread on the UK Forums here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411418 but I'd like to get a view from the world too. So; which of these UK cities have you been to?!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Most of them actually, but then I was born and raised there even if I don't live there now.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Only London, twice.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Embarrassing quite frankly. 

From that list I've been to London (my native land :banana, Edinburgh and Belfast. 

Other cities :Norwich, Leicester, Southampton, Portsmouth, Winchester, Salisbury, Lisburn

Within the month: Newry and Slash City


There's a city called Windermere?


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

In UK this August, visiting London, Oxford and Winchester
:cheers:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

So far I have been to London and Edinburgh.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

London many times. Just a few trips elsewhere. Not listed here are smaller places like Hastings, St. Ives...


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> There's a city called Windermere?


It's a small town (and lake) in the Lake District.

Not sure what it's doing in a list of "cities" though.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I've been in 13 of the cities of the list


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been to London, Edinburgh and Brighton


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

A bit strange that Bristol isn't on this list.


----------



## westendwilly (Dec 23, 2009)

Orange Alert! said:


> A bit strange that Bristol isn't on this list.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

LINCOLN.


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been to York, too (not on this list)... one of the most lovely places I've ever been to.

Two weeks in Cambridge immersed me in a truly pedestrian and bike friendly city, in addition to one of the most interesting cities in terms of culture.

I think Edinburgh is a very majestic, fairy tale city.

London is... well, one of my favorites cities in the world.

:cheers:


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

London 3 times.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Pennypacker said:


> It's a small town (and lake) in the Lake District.
> 
> Not sure what it's doing in a list of "cities" though.


I am aware of the lake but not of the town


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

London, Manchester, Brighton.


----------



## VoldemortBlack (Oct 31, 2009)

^^

I read that in Peter Griffin's accent. :lol:


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

4 times London... and never outside :/


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

I know Sheffield isn't the most popular place but for a big city - eek!


----------

